# Tank seal question



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Are air bubbles in the silicone seals on your tank a bad thing? Never noticed this before but the seals on mine are full of them. Don't know if they were there all along and I just never noticed them or if they just started forming or what. Tank is a Marineland 48x24x24 120g. Only had it for a year and a half.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> Are air bubbles in the silicone seals on your tank a bad thing? Never noticed this before but the seals on mine are full of them. Don't know if they were there all along and I just never noticed them or if they just started forming or what. Tank is a Marineland 48x24x24 120g. Only had it for a year and a half.


 Generally they are bad as that means less contact for silicone, but if its only a bit its fine, but i wouldnt want too much. An old tank i had had a bit, but if you got the tank new you should have them unless they were always there.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> Are air bubbles in the silicone seals on your tank a bad thing? Never noticed this before but the seals on mine are full of them. Don't know if they were there all along and I just never noticed them or if they just started forming or what. Tank is a Marineland 48x24x24 120g. Only had it for a year and a half.


 Generally they are bad as that means less contact for silicone, but if its only a bit its fine, but i wouldnt want too much. An old tank i had had a bit, but if you got the tank new you should have them unless they were always there.
[/quote]
I examined the seals while doing a water change this morning and they seem fine. Didn't think I had anything to worry about with the tank being that new but wanted to make sure. 120 gallons of water on my newly refinished hardwood floor would absolutly suck.


----------

